# Ar 15



## bigtimehunt (Aug 17, 2012)

hey im looking for an AR 15 to get my dad... i don't have a lot of money but i have a 22. long rifle i can trade... its prob not a good deal but my dad wants a gun he can use for fun after/if he gets surgery on his soldier... if instred pm me or text me at 850 449 3736... thanks


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

No offense but any decent Starter AR is gonna run $600+


----------



## bigtimehunt (Aug 17, 2012)

i know...


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

bigtimehunt said:


> hey im looking for an AR 15 to get my dad... i don't have a lot of money but i have a 22. long rifle i can trade... its prob not a good deal but my dad wants a gun he can use for fun after/if he gets surgery on his soldier... if instred pm me or text me at 850 449 3736... thanks



Get you one of those Frontier Composite Lowers for $99 and then get on gun broker and find an upper for $300 or less... They are out there.

They would be a perfect AR.

I setup two like that. Love them.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.joeboboutfitters.com

New Frontier Armory LW-15 GENII Complete AR15 Polymer Lower Receiver-Black $109.95
DPMS DCM Post-Ban Low Profile Barrel Assembly 16" $405.95


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Ar-15*

Walmart has one for around 600 dollars and Academy has a DPMS for 649. No optics on either.


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

You can get a delton kit at usa performance for around 600, find a used or blemished receiver from places like dsa or palmetto state armory. If you are able to put it together you can save money.


----------

